# comment supprimer Bing et remettre Google par défaut ?



## erick10 (13 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, comment supprimer Bing dans les nouveaux onglets firefox ? J'ouvre ma page d'accueil qui est Google mais à chaque ouverture d'un nouvel onglet j'ai la page qui s'ouvre avec Bing quel crasse car de plus même pas en Français. Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2014)

bienvenue 
firefox ( ou bing) c'est de l'internet`
ce fil sera déplacé vers là bas

où tu as déjà des sujets là dessus
dont  ceux listés  en bas


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2014)

C'est le printemps ?..

http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/moteur-de-recherche-google-bing-1238513.html#post12662107


----------



## erick10 (13 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est le printemps ?..
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/moteur-de-recherche-google-bing-1238513.html#post12662107



Mon sujet est t'il trop difficile à comprendre ???? ....


----------



## phil.arrakis (13 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Ouaip! dur, très dur. Surtout quand le sujet est traité quelques heures avant.
Vois  ici [URL="http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/moteur-de-recherche-google-bing-1238513.html"

Cordialement


----------



## erick10 (13 Janvier 2014)

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ouaip! dur, très dur. Surtout quand le sujet est traité quelques heures avant.
> Vois  ici [URL="http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/moteur-de-recherche-google-bing-1238513.html"
> ...



Oui surtout que j'ai suivis se sujet et que mon problème n'est toujours pas réglé.
Le sujet parle de Safari et moi c'est sur Firefox mais pas grave si ce forum est incapable de résoudre les problèmes car si je m'y connaissais je n'irais pas poster inutilement dans un forum dédié à aider les gens

PS: j'ai suivis plusieurs sujets parlant de Bing et n'y ai trouvé aucune réponse


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2014)

Commence par utiliser un vrai navigateur.  


C'était une blague. J'aime bien Firefox.


T'as du charger une merde qui installe un adware sous forme de barre de recherche Bing.

On t'as donné des pistes. Mais comprends bien qu'on ne peut pas faire un pas-à-pas pour toutes les situations, surtout avec aussi peu d'informations que dans ton premier post.


----------



## erick10 (14 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Commence par utiliser un vrai navigateur.
> 
> 
> C'était une blague. J'aime bien Firefox.
> ...



j'ai suivis les piste mais malheureusement elles ne vont pas toujours vers la sortie. j'utilise firefox comme navigateur et ma page d'accueil est google.be mais à chaque ouverture de nouvels onglets j'ai bing qui s'ouvre. Et en lisant un peu divers sujet je me suis rappelé que j'ai du faire une mise à jour Divx converter Divx player voila .......


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2014)

Ah! Divx.

Un conseil, débarrasse-toi de ça et installe plutôt Perian. Il gère mieux les xvid et divx que DivX.

Rien que le fait qu'ils amènent ce truc doit inciter à les fuir.

Je vais étudier le dmg de Divx.

En attendant, attention : http://forums.macg.co/12662859-post14.html


Le truc amené par le dernier DivX s'appelle Conduit Search. voici la méthode officielle de désinstallation :
http://storage.conduit.com/ps/Divx/...duit_Search_Uninstall_Instructions_Mac_v1.pdf


----------



## Karmalolo (14 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un conseil, débarrasse-toi de ça et installe plutôt Perian. Il gère mieux les xvid et divx que DivX.
> [/url]


Avec QT 7 sous Mavericks...


----------



## erick10 (16 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour toutes vos suggestion j'ai bien désinstallé Divx et suivi le lien de la méthode officiel pour désinstaller conduit search. Aux dernier nouvelle Bing n'apparait plus dans mes nouveaux onglets.
 La seule chose qu'il me reste à faire c'est que quand j'ouvre un nouvel onglet il s'ouvre avec la page officiel Firefox et je ne sais plus comment faire pour remettre directement google.be à chaque onglet merci


----------



## Karmalolo (16 Janvier 2014)

Pourquoi diable mettre Google en page d'accueil et plus encore dans chaque onglet?
Même si Firefox garde une une barre de recherche à droite (si on souhaite d'autres moteurs de recherche), puisque tu es sous Mavericks, n'importe quel mot ou phrase dans la barre d'adresse t'ouvrira Google directement


----------



## erick10 (16 Janvier 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Pourquoi diable mettre Google en page d'accueil et plus encore dans chaque onglet?
> Même si Firefox garde une une barre de recherche à droite (si on souhaite d'autres moteurs de recherche), puisque tu es sous Mavericks, n'importe quel mot ou phrase dans la barre d'adresse t'ouvrira Google directement



Tout simplement parce que j'ai mes habitude et que j'aime bien avoir ma simple page blanche google.be


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2014)

erick10 a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que j'ai mes habitude et que j'aime bien avoir ma simple page blanche google.be



https://www.google.be

Préférences > Général > Page d'accueil

Et _Au démarrage de Firefox : Afficher ma page d'accueil_


----------



## verdeterre (4 Septembre 2014)

Voilà plusieurs près d'un an que j'ai ce p... de bing/conduit sur mon firefox à chaque "nouvel onglet", à cause d'avoir coché une case malencontreuse pendant l'installation d'une màj DivX (adieu DivX, plus de cette daube chez moi).

j'avais (presque) tout essayé :
- initialisé la page d'accueil des préférences de firefox,
- désactivé (impossible de supprimer) les modules suspects de firefox
- viré tout ce qui s'apelle bing ou conduit de mon ordi via AppCleaner
- uninstallé DivX et viré tout ce qui s'apelle comme ça
- fouillé dans onyx pour tâcher de régler des préférences cachées
- configuré about:config et newtab
- procédé à un anti-virus complet de l'ordi
- fouillé le web en long et en large tous les 2 mois
etc

rien ne fonctionnait
à chaque nouvel onglet bing revenait
(si c'est pas de l'intrusion ça !)

heureusement cette page
http://storage.conduit.com/ps/Divx/D...ons_Mac_v1.pdf
est venu à mon secours
et ça y est !!!!

le bonheur de la page blanche retrouvé !

merci beaucoup beaucoup Moonwalker !!!!
même moi qui ne parle pas anglais, j'ai enfin réussi à m'en débarasser !


----------

